# How to train siamese cats!



## Georgia_Rob (28 September 2015)

Training Siamese cats can be simple, as long as you understand how cats learn. Something to keep in mind when training Siamese cats is to be sure that you make it a pleasurable experience for him. Here are some helpful examples which will help you to train your cat perfectly
http://www.all-about-siamese-cats.com/training-siamese-cats.html


----------



## tigger01 (29 September 2015)

I love a good Siamese - so full of character.   I've just lost my girl so will be looking for another soon but refuse to pay for a kitten - want a rescue cat!


----------



## Pie's mum (29 September 2015)

My Siamese has US very well trained!!  Wonderful wonderful cats, SO much character.  Ours has full conversations with us.


----------



## Doormouse (29 September 2015)

Pie's mum said:



			My Siamese has US very well trained!!  Wonderful wonderful cats, SO much character.  Ours has full conversations with us.
		
Click to expand...

And mine on both counts!!!

She is such fun and actually she doesn't do anything naughty as such. She is however the clumsiest cat I have ever met, thank god I don't have any ornaments at the moment because they would be splinters in minutes.


----------



## Pie's mum (29 September 2015)

Hahaha ours too - especially when he is up to mischief. Luckily we don't really have many ornaments or they would have to be nailed down!


----------



## Shady (29 September 2015)

tigger01 said:



			I love a good Siamese - so full of character.   I've just lost my girl so will be looking for another soon but refuse to pay for a kitten - want a rescue cat!
		
Click to expand...

where are you tigger?
i have a very old friend in Devon who has been breeding Siamese and Orientals for 30 years, she knows a lot of other breeders and they all look for special homes for their adult retired queens and studs,PM me if you would like her name, a few of my friends have had her amazing cats and i even went back from France to get 2 from her rather than anybody else.


----------



## hackneylass2 (30 September 2015)

Yep I agree that with Siamese and Orientals, it's usually they who train us!  I just wish I had not indulged  our Siamese (and sadly missed Oriental) in their fave indulgence...playing Fetch! (usually with rolled up socks that they pinch out of drawers) Oh, the hours we have lost whe we really should have been working  
Last week, one of my Christmas surprises was spoiled by Mr Siamese, walking proudly down the stairs with a fluffy cat in his mouth - it was a golf club cover which he had opened a cupboard and rooted about at the back to find-and rip the wrapping off! You can't get mad at 'em though, they jare just so cute, clever and as has been said, very talkative.  

I will be looking for an Oriental brown spotted tabby boy soon, it's been almost a year since we lost our lovely lad to triaditis, but still can't face looking just yet.


----------



## Suelin (30 September 2015)

Train a Siamese.....???????  How I laughed!!!!  As has been said t'is they who train you!!!!!!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (30 September 2015)

Looking at the link it's really about litter training and getting them to walk on a lead. Two things that I've never needed to train for as all of our cats think that using a litter tray is utterly demeaning and much prefer going outside. They also go on walks for miles, no lead required.


----------



## thewonderhorse (2 October 2015)

Suelin said:



			Train a Siamese.....???????  How I laughed!!!!  As has been said t'is they who train you!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

This  Love them though. My dad calls ours the evil twins as they are always up to mischief!!


----------



## Pie's mum (2 October 2015)

Suelin said:



			Train a Siamese.....???????  How I laughed!!!!  As has been said t'is they who train you!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Currently being shouted at by the resident Siamese. After dinner we should go into the lounge where he rolls around on the carpet and has lots of fuss. We are still in the kitchen so he has gone to the lounge door several times, put his hand on the door and shouted. That didn't get the desired result so he is scowling at me from the windowsill squeaking every now and then in disgust. Might have to move just to get some peace!


----------



## Doormouse (2 October 2015)

Faracat said:



			Looking at the link it's really about litter training and getting them to walk on a lead. Two things that I've never needed to train for as all of our cats think that using a litter tray is utterly demeaning and much prefer going outside. They also go on walks for miles, no lead required.
		
Click to expand...

Mine grew up as an indoor cat and was 18 months when I got her so she loves her litter tray with a passion and was most offended when I didn't have one over the summer. I have had to reinstate it for the winter as she was so angry about going out in the rain she used the bath!!!!

She also walks for miles with the dogs, comes poo picking and is always round the yard with me chatting away to herself or to me.


----------



## alainax (2 October 2015)

My two orientals (Havana & Korat) have some great tricks (and human training). 

They both sit for a treat. 
Can hold lengthy debates. 
Trained the cocker spaniel to GTFO. 
Know how to ask to get under the covers. 
Don't care if you kick them whilst under the covers...
Ty jumps from the ground onto the top of doors and assualts any passers by from great height. 
Ty will jump from the ground to your shoulder for some "rubby purring"
Savana jumps on top of doors to see what Ty is up to ... then bounces it off the wall on departure... 
Savana can open any door for Ty to then jump on (great team). 
House looks like a poltergeist has visited when they decide to open everything!
Play dead when you try to remove them from a cupboard they were not supposed to have opened the door to ( go all limp when you lift them too!)
Don't cry for food, have a negotiation first off, then herd you in the direction of the food bowl. 
Have several different meows, all with a different meaning - you better know which is which!
Enjoy the " call of the jungle" which is Ty shouting at the top of his lungs in a very deep voice, for no aparent reason. 
Savana steals my hair bobbles (even when im wearing them ) When I moved house we found over 100 hidden under furniture that she had stashed away...
Ty (Korat) is very hostile to "invaders" we have guard cats not dogs in our house! Even my husband has a fight on his hands to "win" the bed at night  Yet is the the absolute most loving and adoring cat you could ever meet, to people he likes  

I absolutley adore them, so completey full of personality, just little furry awesome people


----------



## hackneylass2 (3 October 2015)

Everything you said alainax!!! Especially the play dead routine...but how on earth do they mysteriously double their weight when they do that?

Mine will jump into your arms if you open your arms palms up and say 'come on then'!

Fave toy stashes are hair bobbles, socks, knotted up plastic bags, tubes of mints and goodies (for some strange reason) and errr...pants.  Its not nice when Cat walks proudly downstairs holding a lacy thong when you have guests and deposits them at their feet (I am still trying to live this shameful episode down)

Orientals are really a world apart from other cats.


----------

